# Streaming with the same camera on discord?



## TOSpadez (Jan 5, 2019)

So, me and my friend just wanted to stream some and I am still trying to learn as much as possible! But there seems to be a problem, we both only have 1 camera and I can not stream with the camera both on discord and obs... Would there be anyway for future progress to fix something like this or is there already a way to fix it?


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 5, 2019)

This is a limitation of Windows. You can't use a DirectShow device like a webcam in two programs at the same time.


----------

